# Who woulda thunk - using hot air balloons?



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Was reading an article at www.outdoornews.com and the headline was "Feral hog hunting by hot air balloons gets O.K. in Texas."
Seems Texas lawmakers approved hunting of feral hogs and coyotes from hot air balloons because hunting them from aircraft is quite expensive........ it still needs governor's signing.

I'd think it may open up a whole new type of guiding service for those that are brave enough to want to hunt that way.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't see how that could work unless they are tethered so they can be used as elevated stands.


----------



## Slane (Jun 14, 2017)

You know we have to be different (or weird) here in Texas. They (not me) are saying the balloons will be quieter than the helicopters they have been using. The hogs catch on to the sound of the heli's and hide. They are smart (the hogs, not our politicians)!


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

What could possibly go wrong? 

I can envision a couple of drunk guys with guns and spotlights drifting around with the wind in a hot air balloon at night.

Sounds like fun.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

What the law makers in Texas really should do if they want to get rid of a bunch of pigs is to outlaw the fees ranchers charge out of staters.

Some friends though it would be a nice winter time trip to take and shoot some pigs. Sent out inquires and found most charge 200.00 a day to hunt a ranch, then as much as 300.00 (by weight) for each pig shot not including the butchering.

 Al


----------



## whistler (Apr 20, 2005)

alleyyooper said:


> What the law makers in Texas really should do if they want to get rid of a bunch of pigs is to outlaw the fees ranchers charge out of staters.
> 
> Some friends though it would be a nice winter time trip to take and shoot some pigs. Sent out inquires and found most charge 200.00 a day to hunt a ranch, then as much as 300.00 (by weight) for each pig shot not including the butchering.
> 
> Al


Ding, ding, ding. As long as there is an economic incentive to offer hog hunting there will always be hogs.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

As with deer meat and fish, you can buy pork in the grocery store cheaper.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> What the law makers in Texas really should do if they want to get rid of a bunch of pigs is to *outlaw the fees* ranchers charge out of staters.


Why shouldn't they be able to charge a fee?
They are letting people hunt on their land that they have to pay for and maintain.
If you aren't happy with those fees you could always buy your own place to hunt.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Sounds like basic capitalism to me.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

But on the other hand the ranchers complain about all the damage the hogs are doing and are demanding the state law makers allow hunting from air by balloons and other air craft.
You can't have it both ways, reduce the number of hogs and still charge high prices from hunters.
Lot of hunters are going to other states with public land they can hunt hogs on.

 Al


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> But on the other hand the ranchers complain


*Some* complain, while others handle the problem on their own and make money at the same time.

I suspect it's hunters asking for more hunting methods. Ranchers can simply bait the hogs to lure them to a good spot. Hunting from a balloon doesn't really sound like a great method since one has no directional control other than up or down.



alleyyooper said:


> Lot of hunters are going to other states with public land they can hunt hogs on.


Where they pay high prices for non resident hunting licenses and often guided hunts.
They end up paying someone for something either way. The states and the guides like the extra money. The local hunters would likely prefer they stayed away, leaving more hogs for them.


----------

